# Using an NW concealer when you're an NC



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 26, 2009)

I've read about this here on Specktra a few times where the tip was to use an NW concealer if you were NC. I'm not sure if the vice versa is true. About a week ago, I went to my local MAC store and got the m/u application with the $50 purchase. I'm an NC30 and I noticed the MA put an NW20 concealer (the one without the applicator, can't remember the name of it) and I was SO impressed! I usually used the NC20 as concealer and always thought here and there that it didn't look quite right but I was amazed at how well the NW worked. That was of course one of the items I bought as my purchase. I haven't tried it on blemishes or spots but somehow I don't think the idea is the same for things like that. ?????


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

The NW will warm up some of the cooler tones on your face; it is great for under eye circles since they are blue toned. Stick with NC for blemishes as they are red toned and need the cooler tones to bring down that redness. HTH!


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

i'm NC40/42 and use NW30. it works great!!!


----------



## nashoba95 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've always heard that pinky/peachy concealers are better for hiding those awful dark circles. I bet you looked fabulous!


----------



## Sandra1900 (Sep 28, 2009)

Same for me I use a NC20 foundation and a NW20 concealer. I do have a NC20 concealer but use it more for touch ups then for actual concealing.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2009)

I totally agree with GildedAngel

For most NCs with really bluish undereyes, using an NC concealer can make the area look greenish/grayish. A NW works MUCH better


----------



## kathyp (Sep 28, 2009)

NW20 has peachy undertones, good for bluish undereye circles and works well on a lot of fair to light-medium skintones. I wear NC15 in Studio Sculpt, NW15 in everything else,  and still wear NW20 under my eyes. (Sometimes mixed with NW15 depending on the season.)


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing! thanks for this post! very helpful!


----------



## jenixxx (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks girls.  I've heard this 'rumour' go around for a while, will try an NW with my next purchase.

<---- NC42ish


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 2, 2009)

yes use an nw concealor if you're nc. gildedangel stated it perfectly. i heard the eve pearl salmon concealer is amazing!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 2, 2009)

After trying it out now for a couple of weeks I couldn't be happier with how it looks! All this time I always wondered why my usual concealer looked "off". I did have a Stila concealer I was using but it seemed to be almost the same as an NC concealer. Things like this is why I LOVE LOVE LOVE this site!


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 3, 2009)

good to know!
the weird thing with me is that i can use both NC45 and NW40 Studio fix fluid that is.
Weird huh.
i tried NC45 on half of my face and NW40 on the other half and its like the same! :S


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 3, 2009)

Normally I am a NW25 and use NW20 Select moisturecover

but I have some color/tan from the summer and am currently using NC40 foundation and NW30 concealer. Works perfect.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I've read about this here on Specktra a few times where the tip was to use an NW concealer if you were NC. I'm not sure if the vice versa is true. About a week ago, I went to my local MAC store and got the m/u application with the $50 purchase.* I'm an NC30 and I noticed the MA put an NW20 concealer (the one without the applicator, can't remember the name of it) and I was SO impressed!* I usually used the NC20 as concealer and always thought here and there that it didn't look quite right but I was amazed at how well the NW worked. That was of course one of the items I bought as my purchase. I haven't tried it on blemishes or spots but somehow I don't think the idea is the same for things like that. ?????_

 






 I am NC 30 and use a NW 20 concealer.


----------



## Aphrael (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm also an NC25/30 and use an NW20 concealer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Works great on my undereye circles!!


----------



## zosojacks (Oct 4, 2009)

Another NW concealer fan! I'm usually an NC30 in foundation but my MUA tried NW30 concealer for my undereye area, and it looks great! The warm, peachy tone of it really helps to counteract that bluish darkness and seems to make my face look brighter. When I tried using my NC30 concealer on my undereyes, it made them look worse and I looked very sallow.


----------

